# Tia buena



## Xerinola

Hola a tots:

Com traduiríeu "Tía buena" en català? En un context una mica vulgar.
A mi em ve al cap coses com: Tros de dona, donassa, tiarra, tiarrona (aquestes dues últimes m'han dit que no són normatives però que estan acceptades...).
Teniu alguna altra opció?

Moltes gràcies per la vostra col.laboració
Una abraçada
X:


----------



## chics

Hola, ha de ser en un context o to en especial? O molt genuina catalana? Jo he sentit (m'ho diuen molt, ja, ja ) "tia bona" i "tros de tia (noia, dona, paia,...)".

Et refereixes a l'exclamació que fan anar alguns quan passa devant una noia, com:_ tiagüenaaal_ (no normatiu), etc.?


----------



## Xerinola

chics said:


> Hola, ha de ser en un context o to en especial? O molt genuina catalana? Jo he sentit (m'ho diuen molt, ja, ja ) "tia bona" i "tros de tia (noia, dona, paia,...)".
> 
> Si et refereixes a l'exclamació que fan anar alguns quan passa devant una noia: bonarra, xurri, xati, gateta, tiagüenaaal (no normatiu), etc.


 
Ei chics!
Mira busco alguna cosa força genuina catalana però que no soni carca.

Tros de tia/dona/noia és el que més em convenç de moment!
Moltes gràcies
X:


----------



## tamen

La primera cosa que m'ha vingut al cap quan he vist el títol del missatge... ja l'havies escrita tu: *Tros de dona*.

I també he recordat una mena de rodolí sentit a Mallorca: "Ai Maria, Maria... que tot lo dia t'ho faria".

I ja ho veus....


----------



## ernest_

Jo dic una "preciositat".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> I també he recordat una mena de rodolí sentit a Mallorca: "Ai Maria, Maria... que tot lo dia t'ho faria".


 
Quins desvergonyits, "ets homos"...



ernest_ said:


> Jo dic una "preciositat".


 
Però vols dir que equival al mateix registre, Ernest? (és clar que tot depèn del to). _By the way_, espero que t'estigui provant el sant 

Jo voto per _tros de dona_.


----------



## Lohengrin

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Quins desvergonyits, "ets homos"...


(Sí, sí, però "preciositat" tampoc no t'ha agradat...)  
Em sap greu d'aportar una expressió que suposo que és castellana, però donat que el context que demana Xerinola és "una mica vulgar", al final no puc estar-me de dir el que deien els meus "col·legues" catalano-parlants de la "mili" (sí, ja fa anys, no sé si encara ho diuen...): 
_Quina pava!_ 

(Potser no sona gaire vulgar, però tal com ho deien ells ho era. Jo no ho deia, no dic mai aquestes coses...) 

Salut, 
L


----------



## Mei

Xerinola said:


> Hola a tots:
> 
> Com traduiríeu "Tía buena" en català? En un context una mica vulgar.
> A mi em ve al cap coses com: Tros de dona, donassa, tiarra, tiarrona (aquestes dues últimes m'han dit que no són normatives però que estan acceptades...).
> Teniu alguna altra opció?
> 
> Moltes gràcies per la vostra col.laboració
> Una abraçada
> X:



No pots dir "està bona" o alguna cosa així? Jo voto per "Tros de dona" o també he sentit "Bé de Déu" però no sona tant malament. 

Mei


----------



## Le Passant/Ze Passant.

En frances es "T'es bonne" ID ID ID


----------



## Lumia

Jo també voto per _tros de dona_ i hi afegeixo _llamp de dona_, que a Vic i rodals és viu.


----------



## tamen

Lumia said:


> Jo també voto per _tros de dona_ i hi afegeixo _llamp de dona_, que a Vic i rodals és viu.




Això del "llamp de" és perfecte, i serveix en tantes coses i tants contextos!


Gràcies també per l'aclariment sobre L*ú*mia, que ara escric així per entendre'ns, però que erscriuré com tu.


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Però vols dir que equival al mateix registre, Ernest? (és clar que tot depèn del to).



Exacte, en realitat "preciositat" seria un altre registre, però aplicat d'aquesta manera (per exemple, "mira quina preciositat...") és el que fa gràcia.



> _By the way_, espero que t'estigui provant el sant



Tens raó que és avui, no me n'havia adonat


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Això de tros de dona, no crec que quadri gaire per a una noia més aviat menuda però no per això menys guapa, semblaria que te n'estàs enfotent! Jo ho associo més aviat a noies altes, ara: el que es diu _ben parides_ crec que hi cabeu totes.


----------



## tamen

Un amic ja mort (el cèlebre Bardagí), en casos així i jugant amb el bell catalanesc noucentista, deia: "Aquesta dona fa un bell gojarro ("gojarro", augmentatiu de "goig", pronunciat "gotjarro").


----------



## tamen

He escrit això del "gojarro" i tot d'una he intentat imaginar si seria viable, si és una mitja equivalència d'allò que ens demanaven. 

Crec que ho seria si teníem aquella rauxada, aquell tremp que podem suposar en un carreter, un taverner o un vailet a la vora de la carretera o en una cantonada. Potser és això el que en general ens falta? Una mica (una bona mica) més de sang, un puntet d'alegria en comptes de la bilis acumulada que manifestem (jo el primer, no us penseu) a la primera que salta?


----------



## jazyk

> A mi em ve al cap coses com: Tros de dona, donassa, tiarra, tiarrona (aquestes dues últimes m'han dit que no són normatives però que estan acceptades...).


Què significa que no són normatives però que estan acceptades?


----------



## dafne.ne

Crec que "tros de dona" o be "donassa" seria la traducció més propera, encara que cal tenir en compte que l'us que es fa en castella pot ser molt diferent del català, és a dir,  en  castella és  (o més aviat era) molt normal tirar floretes a una dona com ara  *tia buena!, *  al seu pas pel carrer, en canvi no em puc imaginar a ningú cridant; _*tros de dona!  *_ni tampoc_*  donassa!   *_

Si que seria correcte referint-se a algú .*.....la fulanita s'ha fet un tros de dona, ( o una donassa).   

*Es clar que la diferència pot ser també deguda a que el caràcter de l'home català no ha estat mai el d'anar pel carrer tirant floretes a les dones, mentre que pels homes de la resta d'Espanya les floretes (piropos) eren molt més populars


----------

